# A house for my smoker...



## yardbird (Sep 27, 2013)

OK, I've asked about smoker "shelters" before. It gets cold here for extended periods and I don't want to have the smoker under a tarp, or prop doors against it or whatever. So I'm building what will eventually look like an outhouse :)

I had some leftover 2x4s and 1" thick Hemlock from building my wife's garden shed.

This isn't done. I still have to do a proper roof and I'm going to get a couple big ground screws and anchor it down, but you get the idea. I also have to come up with a door. It's 40 inches wide and 27 inches deep on the inside. We're planning to put a small addition on the patio in front of the smoker. About a 7x7 area for grills and smoker and stuff. And to the right of the smoker will be a counter space. The big pan on the floor is an oil drip pan from an auto parts store. I bought it for $15 and also bought 1 pressure treated 4x4 to make the skids. Everything else I had so this cost around $25 so far. :)













IMG_20130927_145214.jpg



__ yardbird
__ Sep 27, 2013


















IMG_20130927_145230.jpg



__ yardbird
__ Sep 27, 2013


----------



## yardbird (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh and while I was building this today, I have ribs on the smoker and it was like torture.... hehehe


----------



## boatingbob (Dec 25, 2013)

Your smoker shelter i just what I am thinking of doing. How is yours working out. How much room from the smoker to the walls. I am afraid of the smoker getting to hot and burning the wood. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yardbird (Dec 25, 2013)

well, it's about 10 degrees out there right now so I'm not in a hurry to run out to measure :) but I'd say the smoker has about 8 inches or so of airspace around it on sides and back and mosre like a foot or so at the top. I've run my smoker for a few hours as hot as I can get it (so somewhere in the 350-375 degree range) and the wood shelter is barely even warm. In the photos you see I've got the smoker sitting completely on a metal pan. The pan was about $5 at a local auto parts store. Sold as a drip pan. Pretty sure that one is 24x36. The fire is at the bottom so I figured this would give me a little added safety. It also catches any grease dripping and running down the legs and makes any cleanup really easy. 

I'll be going out later to cook a ham in it and will try to remember to refine the measurements here. :)


----------



## themule69 (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice build. That should help a lot with the wind.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smoke signal (Dec 25, 2013)

That's great!  It was 15deg. and snowing when I fired up the smoker this morning.  Just had to cover mine in a cardboard "shelter" and wondered if there was a better way of protecting it from the elements.  I will definitely be building a similar contraption!  Thanks for the great idea Yard!


----------



## smoke signal (Aug 16, 2014)

1408214433624.jpg



__ smoke signal
__ Aug 16, 2014






Took me 8 months to get to it but here's what I came up with from my scrap pile.  In hind site I wouldn't have sloped it forward.


----------



## domerskee (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice work on both.  This may just be the answer that keeps me easily smoking through a northern Indiana winter.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice , you'll enjoy it through the Winter.

I'm planning a Smoking area in the form of a add-on to my Garage . (I hope it comes through ) .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## themule69 (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks nice. I plan on a gazebo in the future,

Happy smoken.

David


----------

